# boxing over wet tape?



## masshole (Feb 15, 2011)

Hi guys!
I have always been told to let the tape dry before applying second coat. Recently I purchased a 10" and 12" drywall master boxes. I use Super Taper to apply tape than roll it in and flash it with 3" flasher. On flats, do you guys wipe it down and let it dry or go over with a box. My other question is, do you use 10" for a second and 12" for third or 12" for second and 10" for third?

Thanks a lot.


----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

Ill wipe out my tape pulled tight let dry.2ed coat within 10 inch box.let dry than finish coat with 12 box.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

I agree with what smis says, and I'm not doing a lot of explaining why ,always let everything dry before you do your next coat .It's one of them golden rules:yes:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> I agree with what smis says, and I'm not doing a lot of explaining why ,always let everything dry before you do your next coat .It's one of them golden rules:yes:


Oh good...I love rules. They give me something to break.

So....reasoning behind not boxing wet/damp tape......

Is it
a) tape will not function properly and will fall off of the wall if you coat it, or
b) tape coat will continue to shrink, thereby leaving your top coat less full than it could be, which in the long run will mean more touch-ups?


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

SlimPickins said:


> Oh good...I love rules. They give me something to break.
> 
> So....reasoning behind not boxing wet/damp tape......
> 
> ...


b/c taping and coating in the same day ,makes for a long work day .
So that leaves less time for hunting and trapping beaver:whistling2:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> b/c taping and coating in the same day ,makes for a long work day .
> So that leaves less time for hunting and trapping beaver:whistling2:


:thumbup:


GD Answer!


----------



## Bevelation (Dec 20, 2008)

Coating tapes when they're wet can unseat the tapes from when they were wiped. It's not as big a deal if you let them dry somewhat, but coating over them when they're soaked is a no-no to me.

The tape coat will continue to shrink and leave a big shrinkage line in the center of the joint, as mentioned before.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Well on ceilings i tape with fibafuse, wipeout, then box with the 7 so it matches the wall joins, I tape then hand wipe wall then use the access mud to fill the taper, The wall and ceiling joins are the same stage then, Then 10 box, double wiped like mr 2buck, then the 12 sometimes doulbled as well depending on the high shoulders or crooked board, Drying does not seem to be a problem and im using taping mud, The fibafuse will dry mud better, faster and you can see if the join is dry, not like paper that can stay wet underneath and the glass fuse does not distort like paper can as it absorbs water from the mud :thumbsup: if its colder and im concerned about slower drying and shrinkage then a few hand fulls of 90 setting in the first coat and maybe 2nd as well seems to hold back shrinkage a little.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

will crack . no matter which tape you use. angles /seams/butts/bead need to CURE before next pass. especially in winter months.



There's a huge difference [dry] and [cure]


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

moore said:


> will crack . no matter which tape you use. angles /seams/butts/bead need to CURE before next pass. especially in winter months.
> 
> 
> 
> There's a huge difference [dry] and [cure]


 
So are you saying that when you wipe down a tape you take all the mud out and dont back fill the taper, then let Cure, then start boxing, If you back fill the taper after wipedown it will crack?? I back fill the taper and and never had it crack due to that, A few cracks due to framing movement 3 maybe 4 in 15years and thats it. but it does not get as cold here, about 7 degree winters.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

cazna said:


> So are you saying that when you wipe down a tape you take all the mud out and dont back fill the taper, then let Cure, then start boxing, If you back fill the taper after wipedown it will crack?? I back fill the taper and and never had it crack due to that, A few cracks due to framing movement 3 maybe 4 in 15years and thats it. but it does not get as cold here, about 7 degree winters.


3 to 4 stress cracks in 15 years???? how many houses have you done,,5??


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

here we go


----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

my mud pan is bigger than yours ...no its not.hahah:jester:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

this is the crack I can never hide :yes: ,,,,,,the one on the right is for the kiwi's


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

moore said:


> 3 to 4 stress cracks in 15 years???? how many houses have you done,,5??


Sounds like its 5 more than you have smartarse :thumbsup:, Dont fill the taper after wipedown or it will crack??? Cough Cough Bulls%$t Cough Cough:yes:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

we have crap lumber here. no heat in house till h/o moves in. 
i repair diagonal cracks above doors. [ bearing walls] i try not to glue or screw these areas . let the rock float so it may give with movement. and yes i can be a smart arse.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

moore said:


> we have crap lumber here. no heat in house till h/o moves in.
> i repair diagonal cracks above doors. [ bearing walls] i try not to glue or screw these areas . let the rock float so it may give with movement. and yes i can be a smart arse.


All Good Dude,:thumbsup: We all get those above the door cracks, Our lumber is a bit rubbish as well, I have repaired hundreds of cracks like that, I only ment 3 or 4 in new housing as i have done the seams refering to the taping question above.

Give them a few months and then they can start, We have had some good quakes, There are so many houses with cracks now its years of work for a lot of people.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

cazna said:


> Give them a few months and then they can start, We have had some good quakes, There are so many houses with cracks now its years of work for a lot of people.


When can I move to New Zealand? I'm not a typical American, I promise. (I can bring my twinkies right?:jester


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

SlimPickins said:


> When can I move to New Zealand? I'm not a typical American, I promise. (I can bring my twinkies right?:jester


Whats a twinkie?? Is that your pretty pyjamas???


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

cazna said:


> Whats a twinkie?? Is that your pretty pyjamas???


I knew I shouldn't have told you guys that Wham is my favorite band:laughing:

If you really don't know what a twinkie is, I'll explain it the best I can.

It's a tube shaped sponge cake injected with a creamy filling. They will stay fresh in packaging for 700-8450 years, and no one knows what the filling is made of. If you microwave them, you can use the resulting mass of sticky goo to patch plastics.

It might have been funnier that I mentioned them if you knew what the heck they were



Anyway, I've seen some nice photos of New Zealand, it reminds me of Montana, but even nicer.


----------



## nz drywaller (Dec 24, 2010)

mate you just disribed my taping method,works all good here,my houses after the recent quake never cracked.gotta love the fuse:thumbsup:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

cazna said:


> Whats a twinkie?? Is that your pretty pyjamas???


I think a twinky is a todger...tallywhacker...weaner...johnson? :whistling2:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

nz drywaller said:


> mate you just disribed my taping method,works all good here,my houses after the recent quake never cracked.gotta love the fuse:thumbsup:


I presume your talkin about me?? Did you know what a twinkie was, They sound like if you ate one you would be able to have a desent crap in the morning???


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

You dont really listen to to wham do you slim?? Would go well with a side of boy george and take that?? And here i was questioning my sexuallity liking a couple of bee gee songs??? :jester:

Just kidding, Im forced to listen to all that stuff on the radio, Some of its ok.


----------



## ns005 (Dec 23, 2010)

*haha*



2buckcanuck said:


> b/c taping and coating in the same day ,makes for a long work day .
> So that leaves less time for hunting and trapping beaver:whistling2:


U do a lot of beaver trappin up there?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

Slim, ever have a deep fried Twinkie? They dip them in thin pancake batter and then top them with powdered sugar and chocolate syrup drizzle. I swear you can hear arteries harden when I take the first bite. I only partake of that about once a year or so. Any more often would be sure suicide.

And no, they do not constipate you, quite the opposite. And 8450 years is probably on the low side.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

cazna said:


> You dont really listen to to wham do you slim?? Would go well with a side of boy george and take that?? And here i was questioning my sexuallity liking a couple of bee gee songs??? :jester:
> 
> Just kidding, Im forced to listen to all that stuff on the radio, Some of its ok.


Nah, no wham here, but occasionally I strap on my light-in-the loafers and belt out "wake me up before you go-go" when I'm trying to make another trade uncomfortable The Bee-Gees are cool in a What-the-hell-IS-this? kinda way:thumbsup: 




[email protected] said:


> Slim, ever have a deep fried Twinkie? They dip them in thin pancake batter and then top them with powdered sugar and chocolate syrup drizzle. I swear you can hear arteries harden when I take the first bite. I only partake of that about once a year or so. Any more often would be sure suicide.
> 
> And no, they do not constipate you, quite the opposite. And 8450 years is probably on the low side.


Darren, yeah, I've had one, but they didn't drizzle any sauce on that bad boy....I had a mini-heart attack when I ate it (although I pondered having another one). County Fair food for sure....makes you happy the fair only comes once a year


----------

